# A RACIST FILIBUSTER DECRIED BY THE ORGINAL " RACISTS " THE DEMOCRATS, WAS USED YESTERDAY 1-13-2022 BY RACIST DEMOCRATS TO STOP A SENATE BILL



## thirteenknots (Jan 14, 2022)

All you need to know about Filthy Criminal Democrats....

The whole administration should be removed by force.
America cannot sustain these volleys of criminality much longer.

Senate Democrats Use the Jim Crow Filibuster to Protect the Kremlin (substack.com)


----------

